# Struggling with taming!



## NaomiHelenn (Nov 13, 2015)

So I have Had Malcom for 2 weeks now... And I am really struggling with being anywhere near him. He will tolerate my hand at the side of the cage near him and just in the door way. I have started to move my hand bey slowly into the cage bit by bit. And he will tolerate me quite close and then just changes his mind. Today he has gone out of his way to bite me, I wasn't even close enough for him to reach, he came to me to bite me. I presumed he was quite comfortable with my hand already as he will preen and close his eyes and not move away whilst my hand is quite close... But I just can't get any closer. 

I don't know if I am just being impatient as I got to this point pretty fast or if I am doing something wrong... 

Any ideas would help me lots! He is already a full grown adult, at least one but unsure of how old exactly when I got him. So I presume this is probably the reason. But any tips would be greatly appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

No doubt you are going faster than he is comfortable with. The first 2 weeks should be hands off, and he is letting you know by his attempt to bite your hand that he resents the intrusion into his territory and feels threatened. Just start from square one, talking sweet and soft and reading to him for the next couple week's. Does he eat millet ?


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I agree with Randy, here on the forum we always say for the first 2 weeks don't try to get to close to the newcomer, during the first 2 weeks the bird has to get used to you, new sounds and new sights, I always try to imagine how the bird feels- imagine yourself in Malcolm's shoes, theirs this massive hand coming towards me, something that size could really hurt me and it's trying to get into my little home, I've got to protect myself and my home. It sounds stupid I know, but that is probably how Malcolm is thinking. For the best results you have to become a friend that he will welcome into his home, to do that I suggest you start again from scratch, that way he will learn to trust you and eventually will want to spend time with you. Patience is everything, just go at Malcolm's pace.
Please don't worry, you haven't done any damage, all the information on bonding and training is here on the forum and if we can help in any way just give us a shout.
Pete


----------



## BudgieCharlie (Nov 20, 2015)

Thinking about the birds point of view, Pete? Not "stupid" at all! I like the way you think. I'd be quite mad and terrified myself if I was suddenly taken away from my family.

Trust takes time. Rushing it will only prevent it from happening any quicker or at all. Have you spent time near his cage, without trying to handle him? Try talking to him too, and as Jonah said, reading to him. I'm sure he'd enjoy that. Maybe some soft television in the back round as well, I've known some birds who were scared of it being too quiet.

I'm sure he'd love some millet in his cage. ;-)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely, I think you're moving a little too fast for Malcolm. That's okay--it happens, so don't feel bad, just back away a little and operate inside his comfort zone, and slowly he'll get used to you 

Keep us posted, good luck! :fingerx:


----------



## NaomiHelenn (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you all. Sorry for the late reply! I had read all your comments but stupidly forgot to post a reply. I think I may be getting somewhere. I have left her alone other than having a chat and things. And she's really starting to get quite excited when I come in the room now! So fingers crossed we may becoming friends now... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggie (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm also working on taming two male budgies. I talk to them alot, they **** their little heads and listen to me. They aren't so fussy anymore when I change food and put in their birdbath. Birds are very much creatures of habit, they like a schedule, they're very wary creatures......patience is the key I believe!!!


----------



## NaomiHelenn (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes I think you may be right! We're definitely getting to the stage where she isn't scared of me putting her food in. She will even come straight over to the bowl whilst I'm still trying to attach it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

